# Dirk comes up big, proves he's a worthy superstar



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dirk came up big. He took over late in the game and established himself as a worthy legit superstar player. 

These playoffs have a way of shining the light on players and exposing some player when it comes down to it. 

Here's my list of players who've arisen in the playoffs. 

Dirk-Steps up in a big game 7 making clutch hoops and taking over.

Kenyon Martin- Played like a man possesed, great energy and intensity. 

Paul Pierce- Dominated games with huge Spurts took it to another level when he had to.

Billups-Saved his best for last ,came alive when the team needed him

Troy Hudson- maybe its just the Lakers match up but played fantastic. Looked like Marbury for most of the series. Looked like the Wolves had a shot before he faded. May have showed the league he's a bigtime player. 

Jackson and Ginobilli-made big shots and plays showed that these aren't the same old Spurs. 


These players are already at the top of their games

Shaq
Kobe
KG
Duncan
Jkidd
AI
Cwebb

These guys have been exposed some

Tmac-once again failed to come through despite 3-1 series edge. Until he proves in the plaoffs he can take over a clutch game will have questions. 


Reggie Miller-looked old and slow and ready to hang them up. A young team turned to him and he didn't deliver. 

Wally Sczerbiak-showed he isn't worth the 60 mill he was paid. Couldn't get his shot off under pressure. 

GP- played solid but when the Bucks needed leadership late in close games he didn't deliver. Kidd made the plays he didn't.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*good post*

legends are made in the playoffs


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If you think T-Mac is on there, how about Wells and Wallace? Combined they had 0 points in the first half right?

-Petey


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> If you think T-Mac is on there, how about Wells and Wallace? Combined they had 0 points in the first half right?
> 
> -Petey


Good point but I really don't hold either of them in high regard. Both are terribly inconsistent . But I see what you're saying they could have made the list.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Tmac-once again failed to come through despite 3-1 series edge. Until he proves in the plaoffs he can take over a clutch game will have questions.


This makes no sense. T Mac was on the #8 seed. They barely made the playoffs and he still got them three wins. Detroit won more games this season for a reason, they are a better team.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Dirk came up big. He took over late in the game and established himself as a worthy legit superstar player.
> 
> These playoffs have a way of shining the light on players and exposing some player when it comes down to it.
> ...


I think Dirk deserved in the "top of their games" list. He's had two 40+ ppg in the first round. He just really had an off night at game 6. Players have off nights too.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i dont blame tmac that much even thought he had a terrible night he needs help from his role players,Gooden did good but the rest of them were pretty bad.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> i dont blame tmac that much even thought he had a terrible night he needs help from his role players,Gooden did good but the rest of them were pretty bad.


the rest of the team shot 50% or 45% tmac didnt at all.. and then he gave up 40+ points 
so please quit making excuses.. hopefully next year hell be better


----------

